# Wild Plum Jelly



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 26, 2021)

There is a wild plum tree off the Red River where I hang out.  Loaded with small plums.  They starting to turn.  Anyone ever use these?  If I have to pit them might be to much work.  I make wild mustang grape jelly and just throw everything in the pot and strain out later.  Wonder if OK to cook with pits in.  I can't see why not.  I have started just canning the grape juice now than just make jelly as needed.  The jelly will crystalize if left to long.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 26, 2021)

The pits may be toxic as peach pit are. I would not cook with the pits.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 27, 2021)

Never had Wild Plum. I would remove the pits.
Here is a question...Is it just MY local Groceries or does nobody's store stock the Small Black Italian Plums?
I can get the larger Red and Black Japanese Plums, but Ive never seen those Purple/Black sweet Italian Plums...JJ


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 27, 2021)

My mother used to make wild plum butter and jelly.  I don't remember her ever removing the pits when processing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 27, 2021)

Just ran a search and reviewed several Recipes. Only 1 out of 8 left the Pits in all others had them removed before cooking...JJ


----------



## kruizer (Jun 28, 2021)

We are not here to argue. I am only concerned with the safety of your food and will err on the side of caution every time. That being said, you be you and I will be me.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 28, 2021)

I never heard about pits being poison.  Thanks for that info.  I have read some articles about wild plums.  Seems as long as you don't crush or eat the pits probably OK to leave in.  I going to see how much work to pit.  I seen a steam juice extractor.  Think gonna order.  No having to strain!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> probably OK


Just got me thinking about the tool they make for doing cherries . Didn't find one for plums , but ran across a gal using the handle of a wooden spoon to push it thru the fruit . Could maybe make something from a dowel rod and a wooden base .


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2021)

I make a lot of jellies and jams, I have heard and read all the  cyanide "reports" about seeds/stones/pits.

Sometimes I do, most times I don't. Course I am going blind, but that's old age and cataracts. 

I figure it this way, if its easy and I have lots of fruit, I might do it, but if you do your are losing a lot of the fruit meat left on the seed. Also, you realize if you cut it all off you are losing most of your natural pectin. Grapes have seeds, are you going to de-seed them? Not I !  Wash the fruit remove any bad spots, put them in a ditty bag or a pair of panty hose and throw them in the pot of water and boil those babies down (it's better if you wash out the panty hose before filling). 

We have or had wild white cherries here, have  not seen any in years. I miss them. Plum has always been mine as well as my Pop's favorite.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Never had Wild Plum. I would remove the pits.
> Here is a question...Is it just MY local Groceries or does nobody's store stock the Small Black Italian Plums?
> I can get the larger Red and Black Japanese Plums, but Ive never seen those Purple/Black sweet Italian Plums...JJ



JJ !! Howdee Howdee....  Listen old friend forget the grocery store (unless they are holding your feet to the fire). This is the time of year for nearly every fresh fruit veggie and melon, the crapola for the most part from Mexico and California, being distributed is a last restore. Support your local vendors or you'll soon have none. There are two things every town in America has and few folks ever know of let alone use. The Feed and Seed, generally a Purina distributor need the railroad tracks (one of the first buildings in every town/city or burg), AND  a farmers market. It is usually open on  Saturday morning and is normally located right down town. Its the berries, just cruise the marketplace  to get the regulars  while you canb, onions potatoes, tomatoes, etc but keep a watchful eye for the occassional special like Cranberry special beans, pinkeye'd purple hulls, those lonbg long green beans, This year here its the most amazing carrots  They are HUGE and so tender.  BTW have you ever tryed candied carrots, just sub carrots rfor sweet tators. Babble babble babble... LOL sorry.

look for the farmers market, its worth an early Saturday stroll. Besides you can bring home some hot donuts for beakfast on the way home.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2021)

I have yet to find a Farmers Market locally. This part of PA is mountains and Lumber. There are some animals, Dairy and Piggys if I  go West or North, but not much in the way of Agricultural. Someone my Wife spoke with said there was a small market a couple of towns over, but was some years ago. I've not been able to find more out...JJ


----------

